# Chelsio: 100 Gigabit Per Second Throughput with 1 Percent CPU Utilization



## Phishfry (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty impressive numbers.
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/chelsio-sets-new-network-performance-bar-300346908.html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2016)

All I need now is a 100Gbps internet connection at home


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 17, 2016)

I thought everybody had one.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 18, 2016)

SirDice said:


> All I need now is a 100Gbps internet connection at home


I'm curious how NFS would perform when the LAN storage server and clients are each on a 100 Gpbs connection.


----------

